# Which Type(s) Do You Find To Be the Most Shallow



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I think it's probably not type-related, though it would be interesting to see how what people mean by shallow varies by type (for instance I think head types and particularly 5s and 6s would be likely to call someone shallow because they aren't very intellectual whereas heart types like 2 or 4 would likely be thinking more about the depth of emotion and that sort of thing)


often find that 6s for example tend to see heart types as shallow and have one of the biggest problems with people acting shallow (and I think often miss shades of grey or the reasons those external things exist), I tend to think of this as a reaction to the line to 3 

3 is probably the most 'typically shallow' along with 7, both are types who I can feel uncomfortable with because I feel they are only skimming the surface and it is hard to connect with them or see where they are genuine (not for all examples of those types but that's what I tend to mean by shallow and it tends to show up in those types)

Tend to think of myself as Very Deep Indeed, like deep enough that I can afford to pretend to be shallow or actually be in some senses, it just seems like a relief from my normal way of being

But lately I've seen where my own shallowness exists and I think it's just that I will take certain kinds of things to one level and _not go the next step_, it's something I have to remind myself of and that nonetheless I realize when I do stumble into the next, deeper step like 'no don't be satisfied with this here, go all the way in'

(which seems like it could be related to not valuing sx but I think I do value sx so :/)

as well as just being a bit silly and preferring my ideas of things to the things themselves, I think that's very important and I want to blame it a bit on Ne/Ni, don't think I'm high Ni but I think that's typically Ni or at least N shallowness


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Figure said:


> First, to address the idea of immediately running to Type 3 being the most shallow. Although I'd agree that 3's can be disingenuous and phony in what they say or do, I don't think that necessarily makes them shallow as people. Not everyone who hits us as being fake is a 3, and I also think to label them as such just because their Passion is "Deceit" misses the meaning of that device in the theory. 3's much more often come across to me as being smooth and put together on the outside, but nervous, wanting to be liked, driven, and even a bit shameful on the inside. Their need to be constantly doing something and moving stands out more than their being "fake." I also wouldn't necessarily call their enterprising nature shallow either, because there is a lot of more complex emotion and imaging that keeps their engine running. I actually find the inner world of Type 3's fascinating (if a bit hard to understand/relate with).
> 
> I'm not going to make any friends saying this, but the type I find extremely shallow when unhealthy is *9w8*. This is especially true if we're talking about someone who would score low on "Openness," "Conscientiousness," or "Agreeableness" if they took the Big 5.
> 
> ...





ElectricSlime said:


> I have a hard time imagining any 9 scoring low on agreeableness, even if with w8.
> 
> If anything an unhealthy 9w8 would sooner tap into neuroticism and engage in stubborn withdrawal than to be openly seeking of confrontation and disagreeable, I’ve noticed.
> 
> ...



Wao. I relate to basically none of this, although when I get sick of peoples' bullshit / sick of the world and have finally had enough, I can be somewhat more like a pseudo-8...so for example (this is a massive overshare, but fuck it) recently some dude lured me with a job offer and tried to have sex with me. I snapped from that and all the other accumulated horse shit, ever since then I've been basically one final slight away from being unable to let others in, thinking people are inherently "bad" and against me / each other, that no one can be trusted, dog eat dog, every man for himself, more assertive, invasive of others' mental boundaries (more penetrating / analytical / focused) while simultaneously being more guarded with my own vulnerabilities / boundaries, and honestly somewhat addicted to the energy, as though I have been missing a part of myself by taking peoples' shit as long as I did. When I am like this people actually say that I come off as intimidating because of how reserved and serious I am. I'm more in touch with myself, practically uncaring of what others think, unafraid to tell someone off, deck them in the face, etc. if they deserve it...like I was when I was younger. IME the 8ness helps me _avoid_ the unhealthy E9 state of just being entirely numb, apathetic, tuned out, dissociated, etc....get angry and deal with the shit, fuck weakness, no excuses, despising the victim mindset, etc. I definitely am less Agreeable during those times than my more typical E9 state (minimizing presence, numbing, etc).

I quit giving a shit, can be a bit rebellious / "fuck what anyone thinks," take control more, assert myself more, even become a bit aggressive if necessary. That "fuck you and what you think" can seem a bit rebellious from the outside. I still don't start it (at least intentionally if so) though, and I'm not petty or grudging...I'm just simply sick of it all.

Here's what I wrote to friends the day that happened, I sort of snapped and temporarily withdrew while in this mode:


> Fuck your boundaries and barriers! I will penetrate your mind with mine. When you interact with me you are in my territory: do it my way or go to someone else. I will cognitively spelunk every last crevice or you will receive none of my time: decide how valuable I am to you and make a decision. My respect of your boundaries is a luxury to be earned, and it can only be purchased with authenticity and purity. You are guilty until _I_ consider you otherwise. I'm positioning myself to have the upper hand and be in control, even if I must fake it: present an illusory impression by being intimidating and claiming what I want.
> 
> And if you try to circumvent my barriers...I will ensure you never forget this warning or try again. You will not even so much as *think* of coming near me or trying to get close again.


----------



## Lotus8 (Feb 18, 2017)

shallowness... hm. 
I like how Nissa put it. Those with strong Fe/fi are more likely to view those with lack of expression of emotions as shallow, whereas the reverse could be said about Te/Ti types. 
My personal view on shallowness is someone who is absorbed by their wants and their likeability that they become whatever it is they think they need to be or do to get what they want. The amount of energy necessary to do so probably creates an altered view of the world in which little empathy can be felt for others if it does not directly affect them. I might say that some 3's I've known are guilty of this, but I think being shallow is not associated to a type, but rather to the health and the maturity of a person.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Nissa Nissa said:


> (for instance I think head types and particularly 5s and 6s would be likely to call someone shallow because they aren't very intellectual whereas heart types like 2 or 4 would likely be thinking more about the depth of emotion and that sort of thing)


I like this train of thought... indeed what each us thinks as the most representative form of shallowness says something about what we consider to be most deep/meaningful. TBH I don't consider shallowness in people much. I tend to interpret lack of "core" more as an unintentional gap between their subconscious and conscious, or a more consciously-mediated distance between their internal process and external presentation. 

By that measure, I don't tend to find 2s or 3s shallow because so much rapt attention, individual and relationship analysis, and trial and error goes into their interpersonal process... fine-tuning a particular impact on another person much less group of people takes a lot of digging below the surface both in oneself and others to do well. 1s, 4s, 5s, and 6s all tend to be analytical - they break things down and study them - so generally they don't tend to seem shallow to me. 7s are by nature more broad than deep, but they tend to be extremely sincere in their moment-to-moment behavior and in their pursuit of their interests. And 8s may not constantly pursue deeper meaning, but they don't balk at it, either.

In some ways I think 9 has the monopoly on both shallowness and depth. They are by theoretical definition both the most and least connected to the One and the All and I think that does play out. When spiritually entranced they drift on the breeze and they are particularly good at that. But - when spiritually awakened - they are right in the center of the ever-flowing stream of life.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello everyone, a shallow 7 has stopped by to make a review on this nice content. 

First of all i see a variety of inteprentations of what shallow is here , which i guess was the point of the OP, to see alternatives of what people of various types see as shallow. Being a 7 with a strong 3 fix im just gonna say.... this thread is so damn shallow.
The answers are based on people seeing types who are bad at showing and analysing the depth of something they are "good" at, for example empathy for 2s, they see types who arent as expressive with it as shallow.

9s are spitted on by many because they have a tendency to numb and act as if they have 0 identity or personal interests since of course they dont show much of that when affected by someone else to fit in and keep their identity as low as possible. Does that mean they are shallow? No. Can you sure judge someone based on the image they put outside and on their confused identity? The fact that they are confused doesnt mean it doesnt exist. 

Same with 3s, they sure know how to hide their imperfections by showing an image of someone capable and admirable. Yes sure unhealthy 3s might lie to create that and the healthier ones might still have trouble to let loose and be themselves when they still have an image to maintain. But whats behind that? How do they process everything and how does it affect them? They hide it but its there isnt it?

Now for 8s, im not even sure why they are seen as shallow i totally didnt expect this type to be among the preffered ones for the list here. 8s want to be tough and reliable, does that make them shallower than the rest? Well sure if what you ve got in mind is a musclehead who picks fights with everyone for superiority then yes thats shallow, but that just seems like a bad stereotype.
8s have their own personal justice and honor code they follow, they dont just explode at everything for control, those are the unhealthy ones yes, but every unhealthy type is capable of similar results of shallowness in my opinion. 

As for 2s, I ve also made the mistake to call them shallow before. Why? because im naturally more self focused and priortise my own needs like 7s do so i couldnt see why would someone go to such lengths for others to be accepted. Somehow so shallow me. 2s dont need to only care about validation through service to help others in need, they can also have their own ideals and interests to follow. The fact that you see a 2 doing something for the group or their friends doesnt mean that there is nothing extremely personal behind that.

Lastly 7s, haha of course i wanted to get here. I mean this type is just so shallow right? Always after silly experiences and finding fun by just scratching the surface of everything you can imagine. What are 7s anyway, a bunch of fools incapable of intellectual deep talks and even more incapable of emotional ones since they fear their feelings catching up with them so they just add more and more experiences to avoid giving enough time for themselves for their dark side to catch up. Guess what? Wrong again. What 7s channel their energy, enthusiasm and interest to varies a great deal. Just because you see 7s jumping through interests, that doesnt make them shallow either, because they still are capable of persuing knowledge or activity of any kind by continuously recharging that enthusiasm or by having a wide range of interests making them knowledgeable of different fields or perceptions. 
Also as a 7 going by this thread's logic i could just say that all of you are being shallow because you dont have enough experiences with different kinds of people to see them as individuals and you stereotype based on what you have seen and what goes against your own ideals. You dont value them for the sake of being ideals and motivations, you dont value freedom of expression, you just see them as bad ideals because they dont fit with yours. 

To conclude, i see shallowness as the inability to think beyond whats expected, to only see the surface and agree or disagree with it, to not have your own identity and to keep altering your ideals based on your environment because you dont have any of your own. 

Pretty sure every type is capable of that like every type is incapable of showing this kind of personality traits at the same time. 

So yeah, typology, boxes - lets not stereotype please. See behind the motivations and the energy and dont be shallow yourselves.


----------

